# Floor Plans for Marriott's Grand Chateau?



## geoffb (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone have or know where to find villa floor plans for Marriott's Grand Chateau in Las Vegas? The developers site has nothing and I am trying to figure out the layout for the 1 bedroom sleep 4 unit. Thanx.


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 21, 2007)

*Found it on redweek*

Go to http://www.redweek.com/resort/P5219#sales


----------



## geoffb (Jan 21, 2007)

That's great, thanks! I would really like to stay at the Chateau but I think we would need to settle for a 1 bedroom sleep 4 since 2 bedroom units seem rare when compared to availability at places like the Villas at Polo Towers.


----------

